# Its too LATE



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Why are the Knicks (media) acting like the Knicks are going to start making moves after August 16th this summer. 
It's way to late....the Knicks 2009 summer roster is a 15 win roster next season.* 

Donnie Walsh smooth moves with the press will have the New York Sports Media, and Knick-Fans blaming Isiah Thomas for the Knicks being a 2009-10 Lottery Team; the 2010 draft-pick going to the Utah Jazz. 

We all been watching how the Eastern Conference teams has been upgrading their teams in the last two offseasons, while the Walsh 2010-Plan been down-grading the Knicks for two offseasons. 

*Look at the upgrading in the Atlantic Division:*
Boston (Big-4)
Toronto (Turk)
Philly (New Headcoach and coaching-staff)
New Jersey (Guards Harris, Alston, Lee, Terrence) 
All the teams in the Atlantic Division upgraded to have a 3-1 record over the Knicks this season. 
And if the upgrades of the Atlantic Division does not prove a strong point then take a good look at eight (8) other upgraded Eastern Conference teams: 

Cavs 
Magic
Hawks
Heats 
Bulls (No Gordon but SF-Deng is back)
Bobcats (Larry Brown 2nd season)
Wizards
Pistons 
I put the Pistons last and did not include the Pacers b/c both have PG problems. But the Washington Wizards new coach Flip Suanders with a "HEALTHY-Roster" could do a FLIP Wilson in the Eastern Conference. 
That group consists of Gilbert Arenas, Antawn Jamison, Caron Butler, Brendan Haywood, Mcgee, and DeShawn Stevenson.
Throw in recent acquisitions Randy Foye and Mike Miller, and the Wizards are a .500 plus team. 

*As a Knick-Fan....only concentrating on the 2010 FA....*which will probably be the largest FA market in the NBA history in one offseason. 
All these ending contract players will be looking foward to having highlights of their "career highs and season highs" off of no-defense celebrity coach Dantoni's Knicks. 

*However, Lets GO Knicks!* 
the New York Sports writers and announcers will put this 2009-10 Knicks Lottery season as "Isiah Thomas" fault, just like Isiah Thomas first two full seasons were Layden's fault...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Its to LATE*

The Knicks didn't do a damn thing yet, let's hope we win more than 15 game Kiya. The Jazz will have sole possession of our #1 pick.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I didnt really expect them too, i thought it was part of the grand tank plan till 2010, although they should worry about what kind of pick they are giving utah next year


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well you are getting Curry and Galo back in good health. That should count for something. Plus your two draft picks will get a chance to prove themselves.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> *Why are the Knicks (media) acting like the Knicks are going to start making moves after August 16th this summer.
> It's way to late....the Knicks 2009 summer roster is a 15 win roster next season.*
> 
> Donnie Walsh smooth moves with the press will have the New York Sports Media, and Knick-Fans blaming Isiah Thomas for the Knicks being a 2009-10 Lottery Team; the 2010 draft-pick going to the Utah Jazz.
> ...


The Pistons are going to be awful next season. I would be surprised if they finished better than tenth, and I find myself asking what the hell Joe Dumars is doing. I've always found him to be an overrated general manager anyway.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

The Knicks were not in a position to play games of any real worth this upcoming season, so why really hurt the only trump card the team has at this point (CAP Space in 2010)? I do think we need to sign Ramon Sessions (aka the better Rajon Rondo) to whatever we have available but aside from him, there were no real players of consequence available via free agency to help this team. Through trade might be a different story because I think Carlos Boozer makes us an undisputable playoff team. Both to my knowledge are still available and could be in play before the season starts, so there is no real need to complain.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I would LUV to add solutions for a better Knick team than what we had last season if management been TCB. 

*The way our roster stands on August 17.....*without "Taking Care of Bussiness" with either of our FA "Lee or Nate" whom played an important role in our small (7-man) rotation. *We are a 15 WIN season team!* 
"Everything thats understandable should be understood so it dont have to be explain". 

*Lakers* understand the importance of Lamar Odom, resigned. 
*Hawks* understand the importants of Marvin Williams, resigned. 
*Celtics* understand the importants of Big-Baby, resigned. 
*Nuggets* understand the importants of Birdman & Carter, resigned. 
These players add strong-depth in their teams rotation.

We have some bright B-Ballers in this forum......what part of this dont any of u understand? after August 7. Lee and Nate should've been resigned so management could put more focus on getting another decent player to add to this season rotation (we have a MLE). 

To assume that Nate & Lee will be forced to resign a one year contract at the end of the offseason is taking a big chance on a Hoe becomming a housewife. 
A sign and trade is scary in September b/c of injuries, out of shape players, and disgruntle players will be traded at that time. 
We can count on a 100% performance from Lee & Nate, we cant say that about the next team players coming to New York and pulling another Mobley (act) whom played 32 mpg in every game as a starter for the Clippers last season. 

Plus the fact that Knick managerment need to have 100% focus on a decent return for the "Curry & Jefferies 2010 situation" whom may have to play this season before a trade is made, and for us not to take in consideration the fact that Curry & Jefferies mesh well with Nate or Lee duo is not understanding the importance of our restricted FA. 

*P.S.* No! Lee & Nate are not Stars or Super Star players or worth the contract inwhich people say they demand....but it does say alot about the tools our management is using to convince role-players to resign...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*15 wins??*

I'll take all that action I can get. The Knicks will win more than 30 barring catastrophic injuries.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 15 wins??*



alphaorange said:


> I'll take all that action I can get. The Knicks will win more than 30 barring catastrophic injuries.


So far the ten Knick contract players that are on the roster now August 19 2009. Curry, Darko, Jordan, Harrington, Gallo, Chandler, Hughes, Almond, Douglas, and Duhon, makes this a 15 WIN season team. 

I'm wondering how many players will we have to start the season with? 
10 or 15?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> The Knicks were not in a position to play games of any real worth this upcoming season, so why really hurt the only trump card the team has at this point (CAP Space in 2010)? *I do think we need to sign Ramon Sessions (aka the better Rajon Rondo)* to whatever we have available but aside from him, there were no real players of consequence available via free agency to help this team. Through trade might be a different story because I think Carlos Boozer makes us an undisputable playoff team. Both to my knowledge are still available and could be in play before the season starts, so there is no real need to complain.


:wtf:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

That's the problem with most east coast fans, you have no patience at all ! This is the perfect plan. You don't let scrubs like Lee or Robinson interfere with a real good shot at the best player for the next decade, a sure hall of famer !! 

You keep that roster and payroll as clear as possible so you can throw as much money as you can at top players available next year. This season is just killing time. 

Considering you already have been waiting 36 years for a winner, You can wait one more year if someone like Lebron is the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> :wtf:


Yup, that wasn't a typo. If you take a close look at the numbers, you'd see what I'm talking about. Although I think Rondo's defense is better than Sessions, I feel Sessions is on par-if not flat out better than- Rajon Rondo. In fact, I believe that Sessions is the headier PG which is apparent through his passing ability and poise in the clutch. According to the statistics from last year, Session's Assist Percentage this year was 34.6% and his Turnover Percentage was 14% while Rondo Assist Percentage was 39.7% and his Turnover Percentage was 19.2. Given the fact that Rondo plays with 3 Hall-of-Famers and that Sessions played with a Bucks team wroth with injuries, I can easily see those numbers breaking even with Sessions maybe even edging Rondo out. Moreover, Sessions demonstrated last year to be a significantly better player in the clutch (where a PG's play really matters). In the clutch (final 5 minutes of the game) Sessions averaged about 26.2ppg as opposed to Rondo's 11.5 ppg and whats more is the fact that Sessions get's to the line more often in limited play AND shoots a notably better percentage there as well.

Note: these statistics were inspired by recent posts of Blue Magic on the Player Comparison forum. I've long since held this opinion about Sessions being the better PG (evident from the date and time I originally made the claim) and felt his most recent argument tied things up in a pretty nott for me.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

LA68 said:


> That's the problem with most east coast fans, you have no patience at all ! This is the perfect plan. You don't let scrubs like Lee or Robinson interfere with a real good shot at the best player for the next decade, a sure hall of famer !!
> 
> You keep that roster and payroll as clear as possible so you can throw as much money as you can at top players available next year. This season is just killing time.
> 
> Considering you already have been waiting 36 years for a winner, You can wait one more year if someone like Lebron is the light at the end of the tunnel


Well said.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And if he doesnt come?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

HB said:


> And if he doesnt come?


If your referring to Sessions, then that would be one of the easiest and cheapest opportunities to improve this team gone to waste. Give the kid a 2 year deal with a player option on the 2nd year starting at $6 million; the type of contract that should make both parties happy since it gives Sessions the opportunity to make more money if (and when) he plays well for us, while giving the Knicks the opportunity to preserve cap space for 2010.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> The Knicks were not in a position to play games of any real worth this upcoming season, so why really hurt the only trump card the team has at this point (CAP Space in 2010)? I do think we need to sign Ramon Sessions (aka the better Rajon Rondo) to whatever we have available but aside from him, there were no real players of consequence available via free agency to help this team. Through trade might be a different story because I think Carlos Boozer makes us an undisputable playoff team. Both to my knowledge are still available and could be in play before the season starts, so there is no real need to complain.


*Twinkie....**I know I been Bias-Walsh in this forum ever since he gave his open speech for the Knicks President job.* 
We all recall me laughing out loud to Donnie Walsh sell-pitch in his opening speech for the Knicks job. 
When practically every Knick-Fan or at least 99.9% of the Knick-Fans was joyous & happy Isiah Thomas was replaced, Isiah worn out his welcome 2 years earlier. 
Walsh did not have to make a delussional sell-pitch as bringing "Super-Star Lebron James" to New York in his opening speech, with a 2010 plan, inwhich he had no clue or concrete-strategy at the time. 
I come-up with the conclusion after 16 months that Donnie Walsh (IDEA) was looking at having 2 years, 2 drafts, 2 offseasons, and 2 regular-seasons (trading deadlines), to pull off this 2010 Plan. 
Walsh inhereted a 15 man roster inwhich 10 players contracts would be expired after the 2009-10 season. Leaving Walsh with just 5 contract players going into the 2010-11 season. 
Walsh traded 9 players, buyout 1 player, within his 16 months on the job....when his number-one priotity was just trading 4 players for shorter contracts. 
*So the position Donnie Walsh is in on August 21 2009....is the clueless position he put himself in.* 

u or I would've used reverse-psychology in our opening-speech saying there are loads & loads of talent on this Knick roster that have not been utilize in the right way. Players like so & so have more talent than he been releasing ...............so on and so on.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> The Knicks were not in a position to play games of any real worth this upcoming season, so why really hurt the only trump card the team has at this point (CAP Space in 2010)? I do think we need to sign Ramon Sessions (aka the better Rajon Rondo) to whatever we have available but aside from him, there were no real players of consequence available via free agency to help this team. Through trade might be a different story because I think Carlos Boozer makes us an undisputable playoff team. Both to my knowledge are still available and could be in play before the season starts, so there is no real need to complain.





LA68 said:


> That's the problem with most east coast fans, you have no patience at all ! This is the perfect plan. You don't let scrubs like Lee or Robinson interfere with a real good shot at the best player for the next decade, a sure hall of famer !!
> 
> You keep that roster and payroll as clear as possible so you can throw as much money as you can at top players available next year. This season is just killing time.
> 
> Considering you already have been waiting 36 years for a winner, You can wait one more year if someone like Lebron is the light at the end of the tunnel



*LA68....*u have alot of nerve saying we Knick-Fans dont have any patience when Kobe Bryant patience wore out when demanded to be traded. 
If Kobe didnt do that the Lakers would still be a first round playoff team. 
There is no 2010 FA that will be in the league 10 years from now, plus there is no guarantee on the only "Super Star" players Lebron & D.Wade leaving their teams....all the rest of the 2010 FA are Star-Role-Players (ex-cluding Joe Johnson) that has the leadership qualities to push their teammates they have now to play at the next-level. 
Amare & Nash showed their true colors, Bosh could'nt even position O'Neal or Marion where with Barg their Frontcourt could dominate our only Bigman David Lee in any games last season. And Dirk has played-out with all the star-role-players owner Cuban has surrounded him with the last 7 years. 
I could go on and on about all the 2010 FA but if their name is not Lebron, Wade, Joe, or Ginobli, u tell me how they lifted the team they been on the last two seasons? 

I been a life long Knick fan for over 40 years, and the only way a 2010-Plan would've worked out well is if the Knicks would've traded Zach, Curry, Crawful, and Jefferies contracts for shorter contracts *"BEFORE"* July 1st 2009. 
So the Knicks could've only had young strong depth player contracts going into their 2010-11 season. Such as the 2007, 2008, and the 2009 drafted players contracts with a resigned Nate & Lee at $7M each with the 2009 MLE player contract added, which all would've totaled up to a salary-cap of less than $28M going into the July 1st 2010 FA market.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Twinkie.....*Session would make a great 3rd guard in a Duhon & Nate rotation. 
But the Knicks need a much better 4th guard than Larry Hughes in their guard-rotation whom seem to be a distraction on his previous two teams. 
We can not be depending on our rookie Douglas to be a break-out rookie like D.Rose, Ben Gordon, CP3, Nate, Roy, and D.Wade. It even took Deron Williams his 2nd season to show his explosiveness. 
I see Douglas as a use-able guard this season but nothing to get all excited about....having Duhon, Nate, and Session this season will give Douglas the tools to become a decent future guard to have. 

*So far Miami, Portland, Chicago, and New Jersey look like the top teams for the 2010 FA market.* 

Wade is probably out their recruting this summer. while Brandon Roy and Aldridge is checking Olden and Adre Miller summer game. we cant forget coach Del ***** first season as a headcoach has a 3-4 playoff record and a healthy SF-Deng to add with C/F-Brad Miller, and D.Rose & Hindrich. plus we have smooth President Thorn of the Nets rebuilding with young-core players now.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> *Twinkie.....*Session would make a great 3rd guard in a Duhon & Nate rotation.
> But the Knicks need a much better 4th guard than Larry Hughes in their guard-rotation whom seem to be a distraction on his previous two teams.
> We can not be depending on our rookie Douglas to be a break-out rookie like D.Rose, Ben Gordon, CP3, Nate, Roy, and D.Wade. It even took Deron Williams his 2nd season to show his explosiveness.
> I see Douglas as a use-able guard this season but nothing to get all excited about....having Duhon, Nate, and Session this season will give Douglas the tools to become a decent future guard to have.
> ...


Dude, if Ramon Session was on the Knicks he would immediately become the best guard on the team. As a starter he has triple double capablities and even averaged 15.1ppg, 7.8apg and 4.3rpg as a starter in just 33mpg as one. More importantly, he does those things as a guy that gets his team the ball.

How can you even fathom Nate Robinson at any point in his career being as good as the aforementioned players you listed? Your completely off base especially since Nate hardly even played his rookie season thanks to Larry Brown (and maybe rightfully so with the way he behaves).

As far as the 2010 offseason goes, the Knicks are as prime a team as anyone when it comes to landing players. Each of the teams you listed have pros and cons, like any other including the Knicks.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> *LA68....*u have alot of nerve saying we Knick-Fans dont have any patience when Kobe Bryant patience wore out when demanded to be traded.
> If Kobe didnt do that the Lakers would still be a first round playoff team.
> There is no 2010 FA that will be in the league 10 years from now, plus there is no guarantee on the only "Super Star" players Lebron & D.Wade leaving their teams....all the rest of the 2010 FA are Star-Role-Players (ex-cluding Joe Johnson) that has the leadership qualities to push their teammates they have now to play at the next-level.
> Amare & Nash showed their true colors, Bosh could'nt even position O'Neal or Marion where with Barg their Frontcourt could dominate our only Bigman David Lee in any games last season. And Dirk has played-out with all the star-role-players owner Cuban has surrounded him with the last 7 years.
> ...


What nerve are you complaining about? The guy has stated a crystal clear fact. Donnie Walsh has been on the job for little more than a season and it sounds like you were expecting a metamorphosis into a contender over that span of time. It doesn't work like that especially when the team completely did a 180 in terms of the type of team they wanted to put on the floor: under Isiah Thomas, a half-court oriented team and under Walsh, an uptempo ball movement oriented team. Transitions like those take time especially given the financial climate of the league. In spite of this fact, Walsh managed to move (for better or worse; I assume the worse) two huge contracts he felt did not fit in Jamal Crawford and Zach Randolph. To that end, he has stuck to his word of attempting to create financial flexibility in 2010, which we will have at least $20 million of while still retaining the young core of our team. 

I've certainly been as critical of Walsh as anyone on this board for a number of things ranging from: (1) failing to make trades that the Knicks appear to be in position to make that could be steals ie Marco Belinelli, (2) lack of foresight ie not trading Robinson and Jefferies to the Kings for cap space when we currently want neither; who else could forget him not trading up in this past draft AND not trading down last year to grab Danilo and another player (3) this 2010 plan itself. Winning teams are not built on cap space, they are built on draft picks that facilitate confidence from free agents to sign with a team. *In spite of all this, I can not really criticize the man since he's stuck to his word from day 1.* And as much as I do not think we're going to grab a free agent of significant consequence in 2010, the important thing is that we're finally in a position to actually do so (and acquire them on our terms and no one elses ie the Marbury trade where we lost so many assets). Should we fail at landing the big one (LeBron or Wade in 2010; Paul, Howard and Anthony in 2011) we'll at least be in a position to possibly draft a player of this caliber in the immediate future.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> *Twinkie....**I know I been Bias-Walsh in this forum ever since he gave his open speech for the Knicks President job.*
> We all recall me laughing out loud to Donnie Walsh sell-pitch in his opening speech for the Knicks job.
> When practically every Knick-Fan or at least 99.9% of the Knick-Fans was joyous & happy Isiah Thomas was replaced, Isiah worn out his welcome 2 years earlier.
> Walsh did not have to make a delussional sell-pitch as bringing "Super-Star Lebron James" to New York in his opening speech, with a 2010 plan, inwhich he had no clue or concrete-strategy at the time.
> ...


Are you aware of the fact that Walsh cut out $26 million in guaranteed contract money for the summer of 2010 and in effect acquired the shorter contracts you are referring to? Wouldn't that mean he's not clueless and actually sticking to his guns?

What purpose would this "reverse psychology" have served? New Yorkers were overly critical of the players we had on the team already and are often to stubborn to consider anything beyond those opinions?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

HB said:


> And if he doesnt come?


It will be crickets in this ***** if he don't come.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Are you aware of the fact that Walsh cut out $26 million in guaranteed contract money for the summer of 2010 and in effect acquired the shorter contracts you are referring to? Wouldn't that mean he's not clueless and actually sticking to his guns?
> 
> What purpose would this "reverse psychology" have served? New Yorkers were overly critical of the players we had on the team already and are often to stubborn to consider anything beyond those opinions?



Walsh may have took $26M off of the 2010 salary cap but his 2010 Plan is for him to take $44M off the salary-cap before the 2010 offseason. 
Walsh is $18M short. 
It's the same as buying 4 tires for your car so u can get to plan-A and then plan-B.....but u spent to much time and practically all your money on selecting just two tires. 

The point of reverse psychology when used by a new president is to get a team of people to start believing in each other to become better at working together like a "pick n role" and switching players on defense.
The name of the game is winning. New Yorkers forgive easy when winning. 
Isiah Thomas divided the Knicks coaching-staff and the player to player relations. Under Isiah, the Knick orgainzation became the oposite of a "same-page" organization.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> Walsh may have took $26M off of the 2010 salary cap but his 2010 Plan is for him to take $44M off the salary-cap before the 2010 offseason.
> Walsh is $18M short.
> It's the same as buying 4 tires for your car so u can get to plan-A and then plan-B.....but u spent to much time and practically all your money on selecting just two tires.
> 
> ...


Considering that our anticipated payroll for the 2010 offseason will be $21.9 million, your telling me that Walsh is looking to shed $18 million more to stand at a grand total of $4 million? This might be one of the most outlandish things you've ever said because to do that, the Knicks would have to pretty much waive everyone's contract save one player. Needless to say, Walsh never put an exact number of cash he hoped to free up (although two max free agents was the goal and we are in position to grab).

I'm also not sure what your referring to with this reverse psychology business. It is pretty evident that everyone in the organization is on the same page. It's why both Walsh AND D'Antoni wanted Marbury off the team. It's why Walsh AND D'Antoni have been in sync with what what they consider the team needs. It's why players like Nate Robinson and David Lee have been patient with recieving their contracts (at least from the perspective of not demanding to be traded) in order for the 2010 plan to work. It's why this season figures to be better than the last few.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Considering that our anticipated payroll for the 2010 offseason will be $21.9 million, your telling me that Walsh is looking to shed $18 million more to stand at a grand total of $4 million? This might be one of the most outlandish things you've ever said because to do that, the Knicks would have to pretty much waive everyone's contract save one player. Needless to say, Walsh never put an exact number of cash he hoped to free up (although two max free agents was the goal and we are in position to grab).
> 
> I'm also not sure what your referring to with this reverse psychology business. It is pretty evident that everyone in the organization is on the same page. It's why both Walsh AND D'Antoni wanted Marbury off the team. It's why Walsh AND D'Antoni have been in sync with what what they consider the team needs. It's why players like Nate Robinson and David Lee have been patient with recieving their contracts (at least from the perspective of not demanding to be traded) in order for the 2010 plan to work. It's why this season figures to be better than the last few.




In May 2008 when Donnie Walsh gave his opening-speech of receiving the Knicks President Job, he mention in that speech of having a "2010 Plan" which will enable the Knicks to go after Lebron James. 
Automatically, that means his plan is to have the Knicks under the NBA cap by $25M with alot of incentives added to the Super-Star's contract. 
Walsh 2010 plan also included the signing of another top quality 2010 FA to go alongside of Lebron, meaning he will also reduce the Knicks cap $10M to $15M too. 
*Making Donnie Walsh 2010 Plan....*a plan to decrease the Knicks salary cap $35M under whatever the 2010-11 League salary cap may be. 

*The above was Donnie Walsh Plan.* *true or false?* 
What has been so aggravating and boring about this Knick 2010 Plan....is every article on the Knicks or conversation by sports anouncers concerning the Knicks no-matter what the subject this 2010 plan is always included, since May 2008. Yet the only act Walsh did in 16 months towards the 2010 Plan was trade Zach & Crawford three-year contracts for some two-year contracts of some half talent real bums to watch for 2 years. 

When Donnie Walsh first priority and act on this Knick team was suppose to hire a G.M. to help him reduce the Knicks salary cap within two years (2010 offseason), which only had 6 players with 3 years or more contracts: Zach $17M, Curry $11M, Crawford $10M, Jefferies $6.5M, 6th-pick $3M (Gallo), and Chandler $2M. 

You understand reverse psychology very well, it is a tactic use to get people to do what u want. 
*"Everyone will start out with a clean slate".* 
Thats a tactic of reverse psychology even if it is a down-right Lie. 
*"Your not in our future plans.".* 
Now that is plain old stupid, even if it is the truth.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> In May 2008 when Donnie Walsh gave his opening-speech of receiving the Knicks President Job, he mention in that speech of having a "2010 Plan" which will enable the Knicks to go after Lebron James.
> Automatically, that means his plan is to have the Knicks under the NBA cap by $25M with alot of incentives added to the Super-Star's contract.
> Walsh 2010 plan also included the signing of another top quality 2010 FA to go alongside of Lebron, meaning he will also reduce the Knicks cap $10M to $15M too.
> *Making Donnie Walsh 2010 Plan....*a plan to decrease the Knicks salary cap $35M under whatever the 2010-11 League salary cap may be.


Dude, the most the Knicks can offer any free agent on a first year contract (assuming they have money at their disposal) would be $15 million, give or take a few million. That means that $25 million alone would be nearly enough to sign two big time players. We ditch $5 million more (ie Jared Jefferies contract) and we're mission accomplished.

Also $35 million under the cap is a big difference between the $44 million you had mentioned earlier? Why can't you just admit that you were wrong and that Walsh never indicated he'd sign LeBron James (since that would be tampering) and that he'll be pretty much in position to sign two free agents with $35 million in cap space assuming we tender Nate and Lee one year qualifiers.



Kiyaman said:


> *The above was Donnie Walsh Plan.* *true or false?*
> What has been so aggravating and boring about this Knick 2010 Plan....is every article on the Knicks or conversation by sports anouncers concerning the Knicks no-matter what the subject this 2010 plan is always included, since May 2008. Yet the only act Walsh did in 16 months towards the 2010 Plan was trade Zach & Crawford three-year contracts for some two-year contracts of some half talent real bums to watch for 2 years.
> 
> When Donnie Walsh first priority and act on this Knick team was suppose to hire a G.M. to help him reduce the Knicks salary cap within two years (2010 offseason), which only had 6 players with 3 years or more contracts: Zach $17M, Curry $11M, Crawford $10M, Jefferies $6.5M, 6th-pick $3M (Gallo), and Chandler $2M.


False. This is some concocted story you've developed. The Knicks still have remained competitive in spite of the changes we've made AND have added a cast of young players that to add to our core.



Kiyaman said:


> You understand reverse psychology very well, it is a tactic use to get people to do what u want.
> *"Everyone will start out with a clean slate".*
> Thats a tactic of reverse psychology even if it is a down-right Lie.
> *"Your not in our future plans.".*
> Now that is plain old stupid, even if it is the truth.


Isn't the corner stone of reverse psychology making someone do what you want to do through a deceptive manner? I fail to see how Walsh stating the aforementioned comment is an example of this.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Twinkie....*I dont have anything against u wanting Donnie Walsh to succeed in his endeavers as the Knick President. 
I wish him luck too. 
_He just isnt the man for this Knick Job!_ 

I believe any replacement of President/Coach Isiah Thomas would have decreased the salary-cap (economy) by not adding anymore higher and long contracts, plus the new coach would've expressed "defense" in Isiah's offensive-individual-roster so he could select the future keepers out of Isiah's young-core players. 

*Walsh or Dantoni, only did the Knicks one solid by signing Duhon.* 
Other than that, any G.M. in the NBA could've did the samething Walsh & Dantoni did in the the last 16 months. Even TANK the season. 

*If so many people was'nt blind and hypnotize by this 2010 Plan....*their expectation would've been with a Fired Isiah Thomas and a Lottery draft pick at the 6th selection for the 2008 offseason....the "Rebuilding-Process" of the Knicks were underway with a new coach, a new system, a early draft pick, and a chance for the Knicks young-core players to get some playingtime. 

Twinkie, u dont think Duhon, Nate, Chandler, and Lee, are the 4 players u start building this Knick Team around? 
The 4 players may not be a big 2010 Star FA or a NBA starter....but the chemistry and meshing these 4 players showed in their first season performing together in a 82 game season, their steady playingtime proved they are a decent group of 24 to 30 mpg players that EARNED a second season together. 
*Many people are saying the 4 players played well b/c of Dantoni's offensive system, but that is bull.....*b/c in Nate & Lee's rookie season the two players out-performed Dantoni's Phoenix Suns for a Knick win under coach Larry Brown million lineup changes. 
And Wilson Chandler showed he could perform well in a uptempo or halfcourt system with decent offense/defense performance before the Knicks even hired Donnie Walsh. 

*I'm switching up on u* 

I feel sorry for Gallo with all the pumping Dantoni been doing with the media this offseason always mentioning Gallo name as if his talents measure up to Kobe, Lebron, Wade, or Howard. 
No matter how much behind-close-doors-private-training with NBA players and coaches that Dantoni has set-up for Gallo in the last year to improve his skills up to NBA level....it will still depend on Gallo's "heart of confidence" to perform in the NBA. 
Having skills, athleticism, and height, u can see at Ruckers-Park or W. 4th st. Park, but having "heart" to challenge Shaq, Howard, and the Big-Ben's in the league.....I dont see it in Gallo's eyes yet, meaning he lack confidence in self. 
Gallo was not a Top 10 pick in the 2008 draft class, maybe in the 2009 draft class....but not the 2008...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Funny as hell*

You calling Duhon a good move is a joke. You were the guy who called him "Duhorn" and mocked him. Also, if you think Gallinari lacks confidence, you are about the ONLY one who thinks so. Post after post on different boards, the qualites everyone agrees on are his heart, competitiveness, and IQ. His shooting is also without question. Healthy, he is without a doubt the most versatile and talented player on the team. 

I can't believe you are still jocking Nate. The guy is without an offer and it isn't because teams are afraid of the Knicks matching because Walsh has made it clear how much he is willing to pay Nate, and it isn't much. Nate is a bonehead who can score in bunches and also shoot you OUT of a game, not to mention his penchant for looking for his own and ignoring open shooters. Building block? Sure....

Lee is a nice role player but he is looking for too much money. I can't see what is hard to understand about that. Again, where are the offers? Everyone is trying to work a sign and trade and yet they can't find a team willing to take on what he is asking. 

Regardless of how the four players you mentioned "meshed", you don't build a team starting with the bench. You simply have got to be smarter than that, aren't you? Besides, when you win as few games as they did, it doesn't show a lot of "meshing".


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Funny as hell*



alphaorange said:


> You calling Duhon a good move is a joke. You were the guy who called him "Duhorn" and mocked him. Also, if you think Gallinari lacks confidence, you are about the ONLY one who thinks so. Post after post on different boards, the qualites everyone agrees on are his heart, competitiveness, and IQ. His shooting is also without question. Healthy, he is without a doubt the most versatile and talented player on the team.
> 
> I can't believe you are still jocking Nate. The guy is without an offer and it isn't because teams are afraid of the Knicks matching because Walsh has made it clear how much he is willing to pay Nate, and it isn't much. Nate is a bonehead who can score in bunches and also shoot you OUT of a game, not to mention his penchant for looking for his own and ignoring open shooters. Building block? Sure....
> 
> ...



One....your boy Gallo is a rookie bust, untill his second season prove him different. The few times u seen him on the court no Knick oposition bothered to defend the rookie. 

Two....Walsh would be a fool not to match any offer on last season best two Knick-players. He wants something back in return which is why u keep reading agent Bartelstein keep repeating he is looking from team to team for a "sign and trade" for David Lee. 
Would it be wrong to assume that Walsh wants an expiring contract for either Nate or Lee? or he would like to throw Curry or Jefferies also into a sign and trade with Lee or Nate. No team wants to do bussiness with a guy who help get President Chris Mullins Fired and President Dunleavy's team as the top 3 losing teams in the NBA. 

I have visited just as much other Knick Forums as u, and the majority of the members in so many are still "boneheaded" followers of the media's dummest writers. I recall last year mock draft when we hired Dantoni and Gallo was put as the Knick 6th selection with so much "HYPE" added to the mock draft I thought it was Lebron James. And half of the Knicks members in so many forums who never even seen Gallo face let alone his B-Ball Skills bought into him like a cabbage patch doll. 
These are the same type of members who did not believe me years ago when I kept repeating "Isiah, Marbury, and Crawful" were going to take this Knick Team to the grave yard to be buried.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You're full of it*

You go on these rants citing "facts" that are nothing more than figments of your imagination, completely misunderstand things you read, and change your mind depending on which way the wind is blowing. Should we go back and see the number of times you were complimenting Gallo when he was playing well? You did it and the archives don't lie. If you were watching, you saw Gallo make a fool of of Tmac who was indeed guarding him. Whether or not Walsh would be a fool not to match is beside the facts. The reality is that nobody has a major interest in Nate and Nobody has a serious interest in Lee at his price. I told you before the end of the season that Lee would NEVER get what he was looking for and you said he would (and should). You can tout these guys all you want but they are just parts, with Nate being a very incomplete player. I like Gallo, that's right. How's your boy Joe Alexander doin'? I won't bring up the others you said would show what a bad pick the Knicks made but you know who they are. You liked Lopez and I'll give you that. I'll still say that Gallo will be a better player in a couple of years. Your track record isn't very good, yet still you rage on. God bless you, you balance things. We wouldn't know insane if we didn't know sane.


----------

